# Question on aircraft lighting



## thrakkorzog (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm building a replica of my dad's late sixties Cessna 182 RG. I'm trying to figure out if these early model aircraft had white strobes at the wingtips in addition to the red/green nav lights. 

I'm building a fully lit Nichimo 1/20 scale model and painting in the colors and call letters of his last aircraft. Lots of memories there - I first flew it when I was seven. 

Here's some pics of the engine:


----------

